# Dark ring in crema with high temperature extraction



## DayZer0 (Feb 23, 2019)

I've read many times that a dark outer ring in the crema suggests that the brew temparture was way too high.

However, I've never managed to find pictorial examples of this online.

Trying to make sure I understand the difference between too high a temperature and that ideal tiger striping.

Can anyone help?

(p.s. I know crema analysis isn't everything, but I'm just intrigued given that I've never seen a clear demonstration of something so oft repeated)

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

How does it taste, try not to diagnose a espresso from crema, or tiger striping , or pucks. Most useful visuals are evenness of extraction and thats about it ( IMHO )

Getting tiger striping will not reflect the ideal shot again IMHO.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

I quite like this video, explains a little as to why visual cues these days with lighter single origin and full arabica roasts may be misleading.


----------



## DayZer0 (Feb 23, 2019)

I'm pretty happy with the taste of my espresso.

I was just interested if anyone has a picture of the 'high temp dark ring' phenomenon. Purely out of curiosity because it's written often but never shown!

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------

